

Lessons from Freemium Summit - jsatok
http://blog.rypple.com/2010/10/lessons-from-freemium-summit/

======
lauraglu
Reminds me of [http://startup-marketing.com/the-3-keys-to-success-with-
free...](http://startup-marketing.com/the-3-keys-to-success-with-freemium/)

